# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  i7 2600K или i7 3930 И?

## Vyazitskiy

Всем привет, подскажите, кто знает, собираюсь приобрести:
i7-2600K есть ли смысл его сейчас покупать ?
или стоит взять i7-3930K ? Разница все-таки в 10т. (что лучше\хуже по вашему мнению)
Хотелось бы ответ с разЪяснением.
Всем заранее спасибо.

----------


## pearlofrup

Стал выбор между SSD .. но не знаю какой объем - 256 Гб или 128? Но хотелось бы всё-таки мнений: что же выбрать и почему?

----------


## axel

Нужен навигатор под одну программу "Озик" на снегоход, но без головной боли. Подскажите кто знает что взять JJ320 или JJ320A4. До этого был MIO702 - утопил.

----------


## JeremyBego

Требуется фонарь с питанием от 2-х элементов C или D. 
Основные требования: надежность, металлический корпус, влагозащита как минимум от дождя/брызг, кольцо под шнурок. Неплохо бы еще наличие экономного режима - для использования в качестве светильника.
Что посоветуете, или просто взять Маглайт?

Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Geep

Насчёт процессоров, то по бюджету смотреть надо, у меня intel i5 SSD disk intel s 549 240 gig

----------

